# Can't withdraw money from ENGS account



## Cheiromancer (Nov 6, 2006)

There's 74.92 in there, and when I try to withdraw it, I can't.  It says money has been withdrawn, but the account balance stays 74.92.

How do I get access to this money to use for the $1 sale?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2006)

Do it for one cent less.  There's a weird thing in the PayPal reporting where it rounds up to the next cent - so you actually end up trying to withdraw a cent more than you actually have (because PayPal is reporting you as having one cent more) and it fails.  

If you try it at a cent less, it should work fine.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 6, 2006)

I had actually tried for $2 less.  Because of the handling fee.  Maybe I'll try for $2.01 less.

Nope.  It stays at 74.92.  And nothing shows up at paypal.

I deposited the money only about 5 weeks ago- maybe you could issue a refund instead?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2006)

I've emailed Chris on your behalf.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope it will be fixed by Friday- the last day of the $1 PDF sale.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 9, 2006)

Still nothing.  I don't have a verified paypal account- for me that would require a U.S. bank account, which I don't have.  It's linked to my credit card.  Would that make a difference?  Maybe I can only send money, but not receive any?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

I hate to be a pain, but I don't want to just say good-bye to the money I had on deposit.  Could anyone give me an update on how close we are to a resolution of this issue?


----------



## TheLe (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I hate to be a pain, but I don't want to just say good-bye to the money I had on deposit.  Could anyone give me an update on how close we are to a resolution of this issue?




Stilll nothing I am afraid. We publishers have been bringing it up daily, but still no word. Some of us have hundreds of dollars waiting to be withdrawn.

`Le


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know that.  I think I would have been more comfortable thinking it was a quirk with my account, though. But truth is better than false comfort, I think.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheiromancer, you will get your money.  We're all waiting for Chris to fill us in on what's happening (I'm in the same situation as you).  If it comes to it, I'll pay you out of my own pocket, but you will get it.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Morrus.  I'm sure it will work out somehow.


----------



## TheLe (Nov 28, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Thanks Morrus.  I'm sure it will work out somehow.




I advocate patience. It's only been a month since the closing of ENGS. No time to panic.

Give it some time. I am sure everything will resolve itself.









~Le


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 12, 2007)

Any word on how things are coming with letting us get access to ENWorld credit? I have/had accounts with both DTRPG and RPGNow but under different usernames so don't think a straight transfer would work. I'd like to use the credit at RPGShop which I assume would be OK as it's part of the same business as RPGNow


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2007)

grufflehead said:
			
		

> Any word on how things are coming with letting us get access to ENWorld credit? I have/had accounts with both DTRPG and RPGNow but under different usernames so don't think a straight transfer would work. I'd like to use the credit at RPGShop which I assume would be OK as it's part of the same business as RPGNow




Lots of word!  Everyone in this thread has been paid.  You must've slipped through the net somehow.

I'm covering the balances out of my personal funds untim Twin Rose can clear up whatever the hold up is.  If you email me with you username and password, and a valid paypal address, I can go into your account, verify your balance, and Paypal it to you straight from my own account.

Your ENGS account is not connected in any way to your RPGNow or DTRPG accounts or, for that matter your RPGShop account which is, as you say, owned by RPGnow, but not by EN World!


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I've mailed the info to your gmail account


----------

